# My long neck turtles are fighting....HELP



## Allyoop (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a butiful little Eastern Long Necked Turtles "Shelly" is 9cms long and is spoilt and sweet. She and our bluey live in an outdoor pit that has two ponds, rocks, plants and logs (lovely)!!
The other day we got a new little Long Necked Turtle that is a mere 7cms long.... and now 'Shelly" has turned into a massive bully. Whenever they are in the same pond she just goes nuts and grabs the poor little one by the foot or neck and shakes it around, and the little one doesnt attempt to avoid her it just sits there and takes it???
Whenever i see it happening i just go out there and separate them but im worried oneday i wont see and she'll kill the poor thing!!!
WHAT SHOULD I DO..... i dont have tanks or anything and i cant really split the pit
HELP

Here's a pic of their home ------->


----------



## Stephanie4257 (Apr 30, 2012)

Allyoop said:


> I have a butiful little Eastern Long Necked Turtles "Shelly" is 9cms long and is spoilt and sweet. She and our bluey live in an outdoor pit that has two ponds, rocks, plants and logs (lovely)!!
> The other day we got a new little Long Necked Turtle that is a mere 7cms long.... and now 'Shelly" has turned into a massive bully. Whenever they are in the same pond she just goes nuts and grabs the poor little one by the foot or neck and shakes it around, and the little one doesnt attempt to avoid her it just sits there and takes it???
> Whenever i see it happening i just go out there and separate them but im worried oneday i wont see and she'll kill the poor thing!!!
> WHAT SHOULD I DO..... i dont have tanks or anything and i cant really split the pit
> ...





i would be happy to buy him from you if you decide you cant keep him i have a amazing outdoor enclosure your welcome to email [email protected]


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Apr 30, 2012)

How many litres is your pond as by looking at the photos it is too small for 2 turtles? This could be the problem


----------



## Ratatouile (Apr 30, 2012)

Do you have a mate that can house the little one until you can figure out a more permanent solution? Or get one of those puppy gates around your smaller pond to isolate the little one. You can even buy a large tub from bunnings and house him there temporarily, just make sure you do regular water change or feed him in a different place. As you've already mentioned I'm worried he can be badly injured if left there. With fighting turtles, you usually need to separate them permanently or get a bigger pond. If both are not possible at the moment then maybe the best solution for the turtle is to be rehomed


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 30, 2012)

i have had the same issues between some of my ELNS in the past , i would put a devider in - like where i have in the pic below . i have no doubt a removable devider couldnt be made for this .
btw u havnt said what state your in . here in vic my turtles have dug themselfs into the mulch for the winter .


----------



## Allyoop (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for your comments guys, well i took the little one to the vet and found out that she actually had a nasty little fungus going on.... after a few days of treatment Shelly really wasnt bothered at the least by her!!! i did only get about 2 days to view them before they both bedded for the winter, but i think we might be alright!!
i will keep you updated


----------



## Rocky (May 18, 2012)

I have no input other then to split the enclosure using some wood. On a side note, that Croc head startled the crap out of me.


----------

